
There are no trends in start-ups - jasonlbaptiste
http://orrenmedia.com/2009/08/24/heresy-du-jour-1-there-are-no-trends-in-start-ups/
======
dasil003
Everything in the article is spot-on, however the title is wrong--there are
totally trends in startups. URL shorteners, social networks, twitter clones
and iPhone app companies are all observable trends. And the lesson for
companies following those trends is that they better have damn good ideas
_and_ execution, because they're chasing the hardest markets.

------
mikeorren
dasil003, I'd say that the headline was correct, but overbroad. There are lots
trends in types of startups out there -- but few big picture lessons that can
be gleaned from the success/failure of a small subset.

